# G.L Rule +ABS Rule (important)



## gadoo20042004 (29 مايو 2008)

*لقد قمت بتحميل الRULE الالمانىG.Lو كذلك الامريكى ABSالخاص بالمجارى الضيقة INLAND
ارجو الافادة و كذلك الردود الايجابية
انتظروا برنامج الG.L الالمانى قريبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:14:
شكراااا​*http://rapidshare.com/files/118688717/rule.rar.html


----------



## gadoo20042004 (29 مايو 2008)

ارجو التثبيت م/ماهر


----------



## أمير البحر (30 مايو 2008)

مشكور حبيب القلب الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## أمير البحر (30 مايو 2008)

نحنا بانتظار نشاطك الرائع


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووور اخى تامر .. الموضوع مثبت


----------



## gadoo20042004 (30 مايو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااا على الردود


----------



## m.hassanin (31 مايو 2008)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## gadoo20042004 (31 مايو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## أمير البحر (2 يونيو 2008)

كنت حابب اسألك اذا في عندك جداول خاصة بتحديد القيم الحدية للإجهادات الطولية


----------



## gadoo20042004 (8 يونيو 2008)

(القيم الحدية للإجهادات الطولية)يا ريت توضح طلبك و انا هحاول اشوفهولك ان شاء الله


----------



## وائل السنيري (17 يونيو 2008)

مممممممممممشششششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## gadoo20042004 (20 يونيو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وائل


----------



## م/ عادل نادر (26 أبريل 2009)

ممكن ااخذ موضوع gl بالله التوفيق


----------



## gadoo20042004 (12 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا ع الردود


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (14 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووورررررررررررر جدا


----------



## bahhar2001 (15 يونيو 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## gadoo20042004 (30 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااbahhar2001


----------



## كوكو جدا (14 يوليو 2009)

thanks tamer , pls. add LR RULES 

:59::73ORT SAID DREDGER


SUEZ CANAL AUTHORITY


----------

